# Prayers for my little one



## shrutz23 (May 10, 2012)

My budgie Nike is not doing well. She had seizure like symptoms...along with wheezing & itchiness. I took her to vet & he prescribed some antibiotics and vitamins.

However, Nike has been acting dull today. She didn't eat anything today & she didn't chirp nor did she play. I don't know what to do at this point- the vet has done his bit.

I am praying that she heals soon & I want you all to pray for her. I lost twix this year, I cannot lose Nike. Pls pray

Nike is yellow in color.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

I will keep Nike and you in my prayers. Could she just be moulting? It looks like I see pinnies on her head. Some of my budgies and especially my linnie get very quiet and lose their appetite when they moult. Praying that's all it is. Both of your budgies are beautiful! :hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your budgie Nike hasn't been feeling well. 
Have you tried feeding her some spray millet? Usually sick and convalescent budgies will easily eat it. You can also try some egg food, this soft food is very nutritious and can also be helpful and give your Nike a much needed energy boost. 
If she is not accepting any food, you may need to try hand feeding her some formula for baby birds, you can do so via syringe or spoon. If all fails then you will have to go back to the avian vet's for Nike to be crop fed.

I'm sending you and your beautiful budgie girl my best wishes for a steady and full recovery.
Hopefully soon your Nike will begin to respond positively to the medication.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Nike at this very difficult time. ray:
The flock of 14 and I are all rooting for your girl to be back to full health.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor Nike - I will keep her in my prayers. Get well soon little budgie.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I will keep Nike in my prayers!ray:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has offered excellent advice.

Sending lots of healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for little Nike. :hug:*


----------



## shrutz23 (May 10, 2012)

dsavino said:


> I will keep Nike and you in my prayers. Could she just be moulting? It looks like I see pinnies on her head. Some of my budgies and especially my linnie get very quiet and lose their appetite when they moult. Praying that's all it is. Both of your budgies are beautiful! :hug:


Dsavino- She is molting. However, the seizure was abnormal. It was as though she was losing balance. It lasted for few seconds, every day (from the past 1 week). Like she'd keep flapping her wings, or vibrate in an odd manner.. As though excessively heated up. I pray it's just molt but symptoms seem odd. She had a problem of vomiting or throwing up seeds when she was young..But with the right diet that had stopped.

Aluz- She isn't eating at all since 1 day (today). Otherwise she ate, even though her appetite was low. Today she only drank vitamin water..and had very less seeds. I am actually apprehensive of feeding her via syringe. She is scared of my hands. And gets very panicky if I touch her. I was worried that will worsen her condition if she's stressed out. I can try millets. Also, it is wiser to force feed budgies or wait till their appetite is back?

Thank you all for your prayers and wishes. Nike really needs it. She is like my child, I am very attached to her.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

For now you can try offering spray millet and see if she is able to crack open the seed and eat it. Pay close attention to her beak functions when she is eating and see if they are normal. It would also be a good idea to check her general body mobility.
I have recently had a pet bird to suffer a stroke and his beak was partially paralysed and with proper medication and physical therapy he managed to pull through.
If your Nike is really having multiple seizures, she needs to be seen again by the vet right away and have the proper medication to address this issue. General antibiotics will not cure this. And with each seizure your Nike runs the risk of getting weaker.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm sorry for your bird's condition, Shruti. Budgies will usually flap wings very fast multiple times a day to get some exercise on a perch. But as you say she's vibrating and having seizures, that's not normal. You mentioned about itchiness....did your vet check for mites?
As aluz has suggested, if her condition worsens even a bit, get her checked immediately by an avian vet.
Hope Nike makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't add anything to the excellent advice above, but Nike is named after the Greek goddess of Victory and I hope certainly that she achieves that when fighting her illness. 

I will definitely keep her in my thoughts today and I'm hoping she pulls through :hug: 

:fingerx: Keep us posted!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

healing thoughts and prayers are being sent from my flock to your sweet Nike, keep her extra warm and try some pedialyte

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html


----------



## shrutz23 (May 10, 2012)

aluz said:


> For now you can try offering spray millet and see if she is able to crack open the seed and eat it. Pay close attention to her beak functions when she is eating and see if they are normal. It would also be a good idea to check her general body mobility.
> I have recently had a pet bird to suffer a stroke and his beak was partially paralysed and with proper medication and physical therapy he managed to pull through.
> If your Nike is really having multiple seizures, she needs to be seen again by the vet right away and have the proper medication to address this issue. General antibiotics will not cure this. And with each seizure your Nike runs the risk of getting weaker.


She is able to crack open the seed and eat it. But, she is trying to avoid eating anything at all.. including her favorite food peas & carrots .

The problem is I shifted to a new locality & there aren't any proper avian vets nearby. This was the only one I found; a non profit charity hospital housing several birds & they have vets who have handled birds since many years. I am thinking of taking her to the vet tomorrow so that atleast he will be able to hand feed her.

Also, sunnydyazz, Nike doesn't have mites. But the vet had suspected worms so he gave both my birds some kind of de worming medicines. Does that cause a lack of appetite?


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

It's good that she's able to crack open the seeds and also that she doesn't have a mite issue. Sorry, I don't know anything about de-worming medicines causing a lack of appetite.
Your vet will be able to enlighten you on the issue. Perhaps your vet will diagnose the real cause of her problem and prescribe her appropriate medications. From the pic you posted in the beginning, Nike looks fine....she's very cute.
Try feeding her electrolytes and pedialyte to keep her strength up and hydrated.
Good luck with the vet visit.


----------



## shrutz23 (May 10, 2012)

I slept last night with tears in my eyes, not knowing till how long my little child will survive. I woke up, and I see that Nike has improved. Seems like all the collective prayers worked :budgie:.

Today surprisingly, she ate seeds. I got a new packet of seeds for both my budgies. She chirped in the morning & ran towards her food/seeds. Then she ate normally. She drank the vitamin water too. 

She is still bloated up & lethargic, but I see an improvement in her. Esp the fact that she's eating normally. 

Please keep praying. I sincerely hope she gets totally alright.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she has perked up a little and hope she continues to heal.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm very glad to know about the latest developments with Nike which are very encouraging. Guess she too doesn't want you to be sad and is trying to display normal signs. I hope she continues on the path to recovery.
How was your vet visit? Any news about it?


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

i'm so sorry 
I hope it will get better sooon !
I pray for you and your budgie <3


----------

